# Amazon Fire Phone - 99 cents with 2-year contract



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looked to see if anyone has posted, but I don't see it. Amazon Fire Phone price went from $199 to 99 cents with 2-yr. contract.

http://www.amazon.com/?_encoding=UTF8&tag=swagbucks0f-20&ascsubtag=16865079

The link is to the home page. The phone still includes a free year of prime.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon typo?  Hard to imagine only 99 cents unless it's selling poorly.  Sometimes I think Amazon may be spreading itself a little thin in the tech area.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd probably give it a try if it was on Verizon. 'course, I said that when it cost $199.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the family is desperate for me to get a cell phone.

maybe i should buy this one for 99 cents...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a link to Amazon's press release today: Amazon Fire Phone Now 99 Cents with Two-Year Contract.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's a great deal, but it hasn't pushed me over to buying a smart phone.  Not sure what the monthly charge is for the data plan, but I know it's more than what I pay for my Virgin Mobile pre-paid deal on simple phone.  I found out about it initially from Len Edgerly's (Kindle Chronicles) email.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm slightly torn but really not sure if I need it.  Clearly it is a better initial price and includes the year of Prime but a two year contract is probably more than I want to shell out. 

I'm dealing with a replacement Fire HDX just arrived today (my HDX took a dive, landed on the edge, in a case but cracked the glass and is now addled and not working.. and I signed up for one of the plans offered but next thing I knew, it just wasn't there and I cannot get back to that offer so I'm not feeling warm and fuzzy about Amazon OR AT&T tonight.  Happy with my warranty on the fire though.

No decisions yet.. mind is fried by a perfect storm of device problems, app problems (Scramble) AND trying to sign up for the cloud and it doesn't give me a choice of the new Fire, which IS on my list and is registered...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I'm slightly torn but really not sure if I need it. Clearly it is a better initial price and includes the year of Prime but a two year contract is probably more than I want to shell out.


I would guess you wouldn't have to pre-pay for the 2 years, just make the commitment and then pay monthly. And I expect there are various sized plans. BUT, you have to be willing to go with ATT which, at this point, I'm not. Not because I have anything against ATT, it's just that we have Verizon, as do most of our close friends and family, and we're happy with it. So, why switch?

That's part of the reason why I never got on the iPhone bandwagon . . . . we didn't want to switch to ATT which is the only network you could use them on initially. By the time they came to Verizon, I was happy with android phones. I actually just got a new phone last spring -- if I thought the Fire was going to be on Verizon I'd have waited, but they've always done their deals with ATT so I guessed, rightly, that they would again, and didn't wait for its release. In two or three years when I'm ready again for a new phone, I'll see what's available then.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

This offer comes in lieu of Apple's new iPhone announcement later today.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

You have to add it to your cart to see the plan options, so I did. From what I can tell, the cheapest plan is $60/month.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

If you already have an ATT plan it's 19.95 a month for 24 mos. Tempting..............


----------

